# Sanna Bay



## CavityandLacey (Jan 28, 2017)

The car park at Sanna Bay - Does anyone know if wild camping is still allowed at Sanna Bay in Ardnamurchan.   I had a look at the POI map and it doesn't come up.  It is such a good spot I would hate to think that it is no longer allowed.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 28, 2017)

Signs saying no camping etc year or so ago when we were there.... 
Sanna Bay study center is a very nice site over the other side though... 
great fishing off the end of the rocks too.


----------



## CavityandLacey (Jan 28, 2017)

thank you , i will take a look


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 28, 2017)

Think it was a general no overnighting.... when I first visited Sanna Bay the crofts were deserted and abandoned (site of the last Highland clearances) 
When last there a couple of years back the ruins had all been renovated and occupied... 
general opinion of folks that lived there I spoke to was that the parking there had been abused and basically folks were parking pretty much in their front garden.... etc. 

Regardless of the wording of the signs and wild camping law, in Scotland (covers only tents from memory)  
Why would anyone want to stop where we are not wanted....???


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 28, 2017)

hairydog said:


> I know this site is called "Wild Camping" but that's not what we do. Camping and parking are very different. One uses a tent, the other uses a motor vehicle.
> Did this sign refer to not wanting tents on the grass, or was the "etc" talking about no motorhomes or no overnight parking, or no sleeping in vehicles?



Hi Ya.
Not sure, but I think that for the purposes of covering all the basis, Councils & Possibly the Law sees it that if you can Redily Sleep with Bed/Bedding, & You can Cook in a vehicle then its often looked upon as Camping in the case of Non Commercial Vehicles.

So Kinda the same thing..or did I just think that one up !.

Just had a look on Wikipedia (yeah ok !) & -

Camping is an outdoor recreational activity involving overnight stays away from home in a shelter such as a tent, a caravan, or even a motorhome. Generally participants leave developed areas to spend time outdoors in more natural ones in pursuit of activities providing them enjoyment. To be regarded as "camping" a minimum of one night is spent outdoors, distinguishing it from day-tripping, picnicking, and other similarly short-term recreational activities. Camping can be enjoyed through all four seasons


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 28, 2017)

I spent a night there last year, and received a knock on the door in the morning.

I was asked politely but firmly not to park overnight by one of the resident crofters. That is why it is not on the POIs.


----------

